# Barrel trimmer



## Joemac8 (Feb 28, 2012)

I presume that all barrel trimmers are not equal.  Which is the best one and where is a good place to purchase it?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## JohnGreco (Feb 28, 2012)

Joe, I have just gone through this very process trying to figure out the cause for my apparently junk barrel trimmer. Got one from Bear Tooth Woods and couldn't be happier! My old one had wobble in each of the pilots, the new one from BTW runs smooth and true, nice and sharp. GL!


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 28, 2012)

The best one in my opinion is from timberbits.com.  It is a 6 head trimmer vice a 4 head.  Much smoother and lasts longer between sharpening.


----------



## ghostrider (Feb 28, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> The best one in my opinion is from timberbits.com.  It is a 6 head trimmer vice a 4 head.  Much smoother and lasts longer between sharpening.


Any Idea if that would fit the Whiteside shafts?

Whiteside has a nice assortment of shafts and a six-cutter head sounds sweet.


----------



## Xander (Feb 28, 2012)

I got a 6 cutter trimmer kit from

Barrel Trimmer Kit - 6 Cutter [PM-6] - $23.50 : The Village Workshop!, Pen Making Supplies

Works well, good price


----------



## BULLWINKLE (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a carbide tipped cutter from PSI on a drill press.  Doesn't need to be sharpened as much but very aggressive cutter.  You need to use with very little pressure, especially on resins, or blank shatters.   :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jasontg99 (Feb 28, 2012)

ghostrider said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> > The best one in my opinion is from timberbits.com.  It is a 6 head trimmer vice a 4 head.  Much smoother and lasts longer between sharpening.
> ...



Sorry, unfortunately I don't know.  I am interested in the carbide cutter mentioned above.


----------



## dplloyd (Feb 28, 2012)

BULLWINKLE said:


> I use a carbide tipped cutter from PSI on a drill press. Doesn't need to be sharpened as much but very aggressive cutter. You need to use with very little pressure, especially on resins, or blank shatters. :biggrin::biggrin:


 
X'2 on what Bullwinkle said. The PSI carbide will dig in *quickly!* Use a *very* light touch.

I'm liking the six head. Have not known they were out there. I'm gonna try one out.

CHEERS!:beer::beer::biggrin:


----------

